# Deleting all books from Kindle



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a new KK 3G and I'm trying to delete all the books from my OLD original KK wifi so that my husband can use it. We want to be on the same account but he doesn't want my 1000 books on his and I don't blame him.  What a mess!

I first changed the name to suit him, then set it to Factory Default, thinking all the books would be gone. They were gone but it said that I had to register again. So I did (his name) but ALL my books are trying to download again. I turned off the wifi and stopped the downloading at 200 but I know that it will start again as soon as I turn it back on. 

I'm really heartsick, thinking that I will have to delete each book, one at a time.

Is there a solution?


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm trying to delete all the books from my OLD original KK wifi so that my husband can use it. We want to be on the same account but he doesn't want my 1000 books on his Kindle and I don't blame him.  

I first changed the name to suit him, then set it to Factory Default, thinking all the books would be deleted. They were deleted but it said that I had to register again. I did  and now ALL my books are trying to download again. I turned off the wifi and stopped the downloading at 200 but I know that it will start again as soon as I turn it back on. 

I'm really heartsick, thinking that I will have to delete each book, one at a time.

Is there a solution?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

First I have heard of automatic downloads.  Have you tried deleting it off the account on your manage my kindle page, then doing a factory reset?  Then you can reregistered it anew to see if that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathielamb, I've merged your two posts asking the same question into one here in Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting.

Are you sure that the books are downloading?  Or are you just looking at the archive?  As kindlechickie says, books don't usually automayically begin downloading?...

Betsy


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kathielamb, I've merged your two posts asking the same question into one here in Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting.
> 
> Are you sure that the books are downloading? Or are you just looking at the archive? As kindlechickie says, books don't usually automayically begin downloading?...
> 
> Betsy


Sorry about the two posts, I did a search for the subject and replied to a past subject. When I went back to see if anyone answered I could not find it. Thinking that my original post did not go through I posted a new subject. THEN I found it in the "Tips, Tricks, etc." forum. Still finding my way around.

And to answer your question, yes, it's the books, I just checked again and I can open and read the books.


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

I sent kindle Customer Service and email about the problem. This is what they answered:

*""Please note that Kindle content is account specific. We store all your purchases from the Kindle Store on Amazon.com so the books purchased from one account can be accessed on multiple Kindles that are registered in the same account.

I'm sorry currently there is no option delete several books at one go on a Kindle device. I've passed your comments as a valuable feedback to the Kindle department in our company. Customer feedback like yours really helps us continue to improve our store and provide better service to our customers. Thanks for taking time to offer us your thoughts.

The Kindle Team will carefully review your suggestion. We'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements to Kindle and Kindle applications.

I suggest you to create a new Amazon.com account for your husband and register the Kindle in that account so that his Kindle doesn't show the books pursed from your account. ""*

I'd love to hear if anyone has succeeded in deleting multiple books from their original Kindle
while keeping it on the same account.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I think if you use Calibre you can use it to delete multiples. Open up Calibre, plug your kindle into the computer with the USB Cable, then when go into the device on Calibre. Highlight the books you want taken off and click "remove books". It should take them all off.
Edited to add: If you don't have Calibre, you can get it here http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Using Calibre will indeed allow you to remove your books like that, but a question has been raised as to whether or not doing this also frees the licence attached to the book or not. Unless stated otherwise on the product page, most Kindle books have a licence of about 5 or 6 simultaneous uses - if you have more devices than that on your account, they couldn't all read the same book at the same time.

If you do tie up a licence by removing a book with Calibre and you do that repeatedly - say each time you upgraded to a new Kindle -  eventually you would use up all the licences and wouldn't be able to download the book onto any 'live' device.

It's a tricky question and it would be helpful if we could get a definitive answer about this.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh right, I forgot about the licenses. I wish they'd make it so that if you deleted something through Calibre, or even just through Windows explorer, that the kindle could just let the Amazon servers know the next time it "phoned home".


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

chocochibi said:


> Oh right, I forgot about the licenses. I wish they'd make it so that if you deleted something through Calibre, or even just through Windows explorer, that the kindle could just let the Amazon servers know the next time it "phoned home".


It could be that that's exactly what happens - it's just speculation that it doesn't. I don't know of anyone who has actually had this happen - there's no way to tell how many licences remain for any given book until you're actively prevented from downloading it.

What's needed is very cheap book with only one licence so we can download it, delete it via Calibre and then see if it's still downloadable!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm guessing what's happening here is that when you reset your Kindle to factory defaults and then re-registered it, the Kindle servers took this to mean that you had suffered some sort of problem with your Kindle causing you to lose all the books, and are trying to put them back again.

The servers keep track of Kindles by serial number, so they know this is the same one as before.

The only approach that might - possibly! - work is if you were to first of all go to "Manage my Kindle" on the Amazon website, pick the Kindle and de-register it. This should tell Amazon that you are removing it from your account. Hopefully this will tell the servers to "forget" which books were on this Kindle.

If you then reset to factory defaults, all the books will go.

Now hopefully, if you re-register it back to your account, the servers won't try and download the books again.

If that doesn't work, you could try the same steps again, but after the factory reset, register the Kindle to another account, then de-register it, and register it back to you again. Maybe seeing the Kindle registered to another account might persuade them that it's not yours any more.

If that fails as well, then I think you're either down to deleting all the books, or your husband using a different account.

If you have to delete them, remember that left arrow (on the 5-way controller) is a shortcut to delete, and centre button confirms. So, if all else fails, you could just sit pressing left-centre-left-centre... while watching TV or doing something else.

I accept no responsibility for any RSI injuries this might cause!


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, restoring defaults, de-registering, and vice versa, I tried  everything multiple times and it still sends the books back to the kindle when I register it to my account.

I've given up and DH opened his own account and all the books are gone so he now has a clean Kindle. I do hate that he can't share in the Prime lending books but if he wants a book I own I can lend it to him for two weeks. We'll work around it.

A slight benefit is that he won't have to wade through my cookbooks, classics, how-to, etc and I won't have to wade through his science fiction and war books.

Thanks again for the suggestions and help.


----------

